# 2010 VW Tiguan or 2013 AUDI A4 Quattro?



## UberSCOOBY (Feb 24, 2015)

Been with Uber 6 days now. So far I'm gonna make over $800 on this first statement. So I'm going from my old '10 VW Tiguan to my newer (better) '13 Audi A4. The lease was only 24 months and when it ended I opted to buy it outright. It's more comfortable then my VW and I was thinking that the satellite radio as well as offering riders use of its onboard Internet wifi would help ensure great rides. So that being said I don't have a mileage issue with it now if I use it for Uber. I LOVE my A4 and to be honest the Quattro awd is better to drive with especially with other people'so safety to worry about it bad weather. Does this mean I'm now upgraded on Uber from UberX to UberPLUS? If so, in the event that PLUS isn't poppin' off on a particular day/night can I still use the A4 under UberX? Thanks guys for any info! Been really loving my first week with Uber and this forum has helped me get such great money for sure. Thanks guys!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberSCOOBY said:


> Been with Uber 6 days now. So far I'm gonna make over $800 on this first statement. So I'm going from my old '10 VW Tiguan to my newer (better) '13 Audi A4. The lease was only 24 months and when it ended I opted to buy it outright. It's more comfortable then my VW and I was thinking that the satellite radio as well as offering riders use of its onboard Internet wifi would help ensure great rides. So that being said I don't have a mileage issue with it now if I use it for Uber. I LOVE my A4 and to be honest the Quattro awd is better to drive with especially with other people'so safety to worry about it bad weather. Does this mean I'm now upgraded on Uber from UberX to UberPLUS? If so, in the event that PLUS isn't poppin' off on a particular day/night can I still use the A4 under UberX? Thanks guys for any info! Been really loving my first week with Uber and this forum has helped me get such great money for sure. Thanks guys!


1 week and only $800.00 paycheck to decide for this upgrade!

You must have other sources of income or expected inheritance etc... to rationalize this. Or, you may be living way below your means and doing extreme couponing!

Which one?


----------



## UberSCOOBY (Feb 24, 2015)

Well my one week timeframe is not why I'm doing it! It's the comfort/safety factor. I made great money over the past few years so the car is a product of back then, not now because of Uber. Was planning on selling one of them, that's why I'm asking. I'm not rich lol
Extreme couponing... ***** please.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberSCOOBY said:


> Well my one week timeframe is not why I'm doing it! It's the comfort/safety factor. I made great money over the past few years so the car is a product of back then, not now because of Uber. Was planning on selling one of them, that's why I'm asking. I'm not rich lol
> Extreme couponing... ***** please.


Scooby-Doo, use this.


----------



## UberSCOOBY (Feb 24, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Scooby-Doo, use this.
> View attachment 5344


If only uber would allow it. I've got a similar Mystery Machine like that in my garage too! No but seriously, can one of you please answer the question I opened this thread with instead of trolling my first post and hating on whatever $$$ you think I got?! Serious WTF? Nice way to welcome me to this community!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberSCOOBY said:


> If only uber would allow it. I've got a similar Mystery Machine like that in my garage too! No but seriously, can one of you please answer the question I opened this thread with instead of trolling my first post and hating on whatever $$$ you think I got?! Serious WTF? Nice way to welcome me to this community!


Welcome to Uberpeople.net, 
where's that guy with ♤♡♢♢ when you need him ?


----------



## UberSCOOBY (Feb 24, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Welcome to Uberpeople.net,
> where's that guy with ♤♡♢♢ when you need him ?


Thanks bro.. I need the ♤♡♢♢ too so I can play more poker. But honesty what's your advice/opinion between the 2 cars?


----------



## UberSCOOBY (Feb 24, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Scooby-Doo, use this.
> View attachment 5344


Long time Nyc can driver, use this.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberSCOOBY said:


> Thanks bro.. I need the ♤♡♢♢ too so I can play more poker. But honesty what's your advice/opinion between the 2 cars?


Wait for someone from L.A to answer you, but my guess would be maybe sell your least favorite car and buy a cheaper car to use for Uber.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

UberSCOOBY said:


> Been with Uber 6 days now. So far I'm gonna make over $800 on this first statement. So I'm going from my old '10 VW Tiguan to my newer (better) '13 Audi A4. The lease was only 24 months and when it ended I opted to buy it outright. It's more comfortable then my VW and I was thinking that the satellite radio as well as offering riders use of its onboard Internet wifi would help ensure great rides. So that being said I don't have a mileage issue with it now if I use it for Uber. I LOVE my A4 and to be honest the Quattro awd is better to drive with especially with other people'so safety to worry about it bad weather. Does this mean I'm now upgraded on Uber from UberX to UberPLUS? If so, in the event that PLUS isn't poppin' off on a particular day/night can I still use the A4 under UberX? Thanks guys for any info! Been really loving my first week with Uber and this forum has helped me get such great money for sure. Thanks guys!


From a purely economic perspective, the best car to drive will be:
The car that is of less value to you and/or is more cost efficient. You will add a ton of miles and your passengers will add significant wear to your trunk, back seat, floors and may occasionally puke/eat and always bang your doors. 2005 is the X cutoff, in some markets they even allow 2000 -04 beaters, so 2010 is still a lot of luxury for $4 ride.

Welcome to UP.net and be prepared for the good and bad on this forum.
Check a few good threads here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/simple-question-are-you-really-making-any-money.12235/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/math-1-00-mile-7-68-per-hour-at-best.14459/

Also use the search feature and prowl through the pay and complaint sections, LA page etc. A lot has been said and you can unearth a few gems of advice on this forum, then decide for yourself.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

If I was in your shoes I would trade in my least favorite car for a 2008 Prius with 50k miles. The ultimate X-mobile


----------



## UberSCOOBY (Feb 24, 2015)

Luberon said:


> If I was in your shoes I would trade in my least favorite car for a 2008 Prius with 50k miles. The ultimate X-mobile


True. I see a bunch of those all over LA


----------

